# Project 'Rectify door Respray':



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

So, had a door resprayed for my 306. Quoted £80 so I knew it wasn't going to be the best job in the world (where has job satisfaction/pride gone these days?)

Fitted it and couldn't live with the amount of peel it had (note the primer sanding marks under the lacquer...oh well):










I had no idea of how much lacquer had been used so I sanded it with 2000 first as I didn't want to be too harsh then went over with 2500 then 3000:










Kept well away from the body line edges etc:










Not bad but not a million buck$ either after g3 and megs:










Hopefully save up for a full respray in a year or 2.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work mate. You get what you pay for 'ay. If it was done well, you couldn't fettle with it. So, sometimes you're the pigeon, sometimes you're the statue.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

80 quid is damn cheap though


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

To me 80 is expensive for the state it's in,I wouldn't have paid more than a tenner for that.why didn't they just block it down and polish it or re do it while it was still masked up for what it would have took but by the looks of there work it would probs be worse lol


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

80 quid is too cheap, you were never going to get someone to flat and polish it as well for that, you got gun finish at best.

Toddy, you really do need to look at it from the painters side as well, we dont have the full story here, he may have been told just to paint it?

I would have spent around £40-50 on materials so £80 is a loss leader in terms of the job.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

I did fully strip and scotch it so that probably knocked a bit off the price as well. But it's better than having a door without attempted break in damage that it has replaced. So it does the job.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

toddy23 said:


> .........why didn't they just block it down and polish it or re do it while it was still masked up for what it would have took but by the looks of there work it would probs be worse lol


If they had charged £180 I'd agree with you - but they only charged £80.
After paying out for materials and other associated costs they would have been lucky to make the minimum hourly wage. 
Most people wouldn't expect a high level of expertise from anybody on minimum wage no matter what trade it maybe - builder, optician, car tuner, whatever.
As with anything that is hand made and/or repaired the quality will depend upon the amount of time spent on care and attention to detail - and time costs money.
Therefore if you don't pay for the time you can't expect quality.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive seen worse jobs than that for far more money ! Tbf they have only painted over your prep


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Risk you run when you prep things yourself. But you get what you pay for, even if it came to me prepped it certainly wouldn't be £80 alot of bodyshops wont paint things a customer has prepped as a paint finish will only be as good as the prep and they won't want to be held responsible for for what it looks like.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I do cheap jobs all the time and if I charge 80 and make a balls up that is my fault so I sort it it's not the guy who's door it is fault that his made a balls up of it,80 or 200 the prep should be the same,rub door down,tape up and paint I do cheap jobs at home miles cheaper than body shops in my area and my jobs are as good or if not better and insurance standard,


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I know where your coming from with prep but that is a bad painter to get a finish like that,unless the primer was like stone chip and he just painted over it


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

And I can't see where it says the prep was already done and the painter just painted it


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Said he stripped and scotched it his self so i assumed alot of the prep was done by the op. The clear looks like a hs clear that's mixed at 4:1 with no thinner which do tend to leave an orange peel finish specially through a sata jet rp, if it had been polished at the bodyshop it may not have looked so bad. But its an £80 job with no chance of making any money out of it. As alot of bodyshops are lowering there prices to get the work. I certainly wouldn't of just painted it for £80 as it most likely wouldn't even cover the cost of paint and materials.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just read he had stripped and scotched it , so i assume prep was by the op . Id never expect to get a panel done for 80 quid though even at mates rates . But it is what it is an 80 quid door paint that has tidied up the car


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

toddy23 said:


> I do cheap jobs all the time and if I charge 80 and make a balls up that is my fault so I sort it it's not the guy who's door it is fault that his made a balls up of it,80 or 200 the prep should be the same,rub door down,tape up and paint * I do cheap jobs at home miles cheaper than body shops in my area * and my jobs are as good or if not better and insurance standard,


And there's your answer!
You're not running business, you're doing it at home as a hobby so you're not counting £'s in v's hrs worked because you're not in it to earn a living!

The guy that did this job probably could have improved on the prep and could have blocked and polished, but doing anything more than painting it for £80 would have cost him time and therefore cost him money. 
In the time it took him to block and polish he wouldn't be earning any more .... but in the same amount of time he might be able to bang out another badly finished door for another £80.

As I said before good quality work takes time - and time (in terms of running a business) costs money.

In short if you go for cheap you can't expect a business to produce a time consuming job of good quality.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

It looks OK to me to be honest, I've certainly seen much worse!

One thing I don't quite understand is you say there are sanding marks from the primer visible but then you say it was scotched by yourself....If the original paint was scotched and there were no dents and filler work then why was it primed? 

After a flat and polish it looks fine to me and was good value for money so I'd say personally that you can't complain for the price paid.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

^The replacement door was a different colour so I presume he primered it all.

But I think I need a better cutting pad, maybe even a wool pad as I've still got a few sanding marks to remove.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Even before you went sanded it, looks better than my insurance job on my key scratch 5 years ago, it was truly awful. All fixed now tho


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Gretsch-drummer said:


> ^The replacement door was a different colour so I presume he primered it all.
> 
> But I think I need a better cutting pad, maybe even a wool pad as I've still got a few sanding marks to remove.


It doesn't matter what colour it was there is no need to prime over the paint apart from on areas where you repair. If the paint was all good and no dents then you just need to either P600 Wet or rub down with a scotch pad.


----------

